# English weekend paper delivered to Spain?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

I know we get most English papers out here in newsagents etc but I would really like to get the Saturday/Sunday edition of some newspapers like the Guardian, Times and the Telegraph.
I mean the full edition not the watered down version we get here. Perhaps posted over, doesnt matter if its late (Not a family member doing it every week before you ask!)
Any idea if this is possible?

Ive google searched but no luck so far.

thanks,
R


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Earnie said:


> I know we get most English papers out here in newsagents etc but I would really like to get the Saturday/Sunday edition of some newspapers like the Guardian, Times and the Telegraph.
> I mean the full edition not the watered down version we get here. Perhaps posted over, doesnt matter if its late (Not a family member doing it every week before you ask!)
> Any idea if this is possible?
> 
> ...


I read em on the internet, altho you have to pay for some of the heavyweights!? Not quite the same as sitting in an armchair with the paper and a cup of tea, but then its not the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I read em on the internet, altho you have to pay for some of the heavyweights!? Not quite the same as sitting in an armchair with the paper and a cup of tea, but then its not the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


Me too - Indie, Observer and Telegraph are all free online. The Torygraph even does a version that looks like the real thing (but you have to pay):
Telegraph e-paper


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Me too - Indie, Observer and Telegraph are all free online. The Torygraph even does a version that looks like the real thing (but you have to pay):
> Telegraph e-paper


 I much prefer to read at my own leisure sat outside perhaps rather than hunched over a computer screen.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I too read them all online--don't see a problem!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Earnie said:


> I much prefer to read at my own leisure sat outside perhaps rather than hunched over a computer screen.


I read them outside - on my Netbook!


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

I feared people would deviate from my initial question when posting this thread on here. Nice to see so many people read the 'sunday papers' using computers but im sorry i dont, just a quirk a few million other people round the world also share.

If you cant answer the question but think I would like to know how you enjoy reading online then think again, I really dont.........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> I feared people would deviate from my initial question when posting this thread on here. Nice to see so many people read the 'sunday papers' using computers but im sorry i dont, just a quirk a few million other people round the world also share.
> 
> If you cant answer the question but think I would like to know how you enjoy reading online then think again, I really dont.........


well they were only trying to help................


have you thought of contacting the publishers themselves - unlikely they'll post one to you, but you never know

or your old papershop in the UK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Earnie said:


> I feared people would deviate from my initial question when posting this thread on here. Nice to see so many people read the 'sunday papers' using computers but im sorry i dont, just a quirk a few million other people round the world also share.
> 
> If you cant answer the question but think I would like to know how you enjoy reading online then think again, I really dont.........


Forums do tend to offer advise to all who read them and tend to deviate from the original question. thats what makes them forums and not "Q&A" boards lol!

Have you thought of writing to the particular papers and asking if they offer a postal facility?

jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Earnie said:


> I feared people would deviate from my initial question when posting this thread on here. Nice to see so many people read the 'sunday papers' using computers but im sorry i dont, just a quirk a few million other people round the world also share.
> 
> If you cant answer the question but think I would like to know how you enjoy reading online then think again, I really dont.........


I would order it through the same newsagent that you get the daily paper through. It might take a week or so for it to go through, it should work that way.


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> Forums do tend to offer advise to all who read them and tend to deviate from the original question. thats what makes them forums and not "Q&A" boards lol!
> 
> Have you thought of writing to the particular papers and asking if they offer a postal facility?
> 
> jo xx



I understand the concept of a forum, thanks for the heads up though. 

I've visited this site a few times and it just seems full of people who love to share their opinions but nothing of real substance like quality advice or real experience. Its a shame because people's egos are getting in the way of what could be a good place to visit.
If I see a thread on something where someone is asking a fairly straightforward question, if could help or answer I would but if I had nothing to offer but a patronizing comment about why dont you read it online i'd probably just keep it to myself. Thats just me.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure you could get the papers couriered out.............................


----------



## BigD (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Earnie,
iPad 2, The Sunday Times App, connect it to your printer via WiFi using AirPrint and Bob's your fathers brother you're reading a hard copy of The Sunday Times waiting for some lunchtime Tapas enjoying a San Miguel. I prefer reading it on my iPad saves paper so saving me money and preserving the environment.


----------



## BigD (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to add The Times is available daily via the same App and it is the full edition available from 5am (ish) daily. The Times has also been running a 5pm update most days this week with the days hot news, also available to download.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> I know we get most English papers out here in newsagents etc but I would really like to get the Saturday/Sunday edition of some newspapers like the Guardian, Times and the Telegraph.
> I mean the full edition not the watered down version we get here. Perhaps posted over, doesnt matter if its late (Not a family member doing it every week before you ask!)
> Any idea if this is possible?
> 
> ...


Well a parcel company like DHL/UPS will airfreight it overnight ........... ?
Ah ! Menzies spring to mine as they were (still are I think) heavily involved in shipping papers overnight around the world, but in the past they would only be the bare items unless ordered otherwise.
Air Menzies International- Reviews, Rate Quote


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Earnie said:


> I understand the concept of a forum, thanks for the heads up though.
> 
> I've visited this site a few times and it just seems full of people who love to share their opinions but nothing of real substance like quality advice or real experience. Its a shame because people's egos are getting in the way of what could be a good place to visit.
> If I see a thread on something where someone is asking a fairly straightforward question, if could help or answer I would but if I* had nothing to offer but a patronizing comment *about why dont you read it online i'd probably just keep it to myself. Thats just me.


You DO actually realise that people are trying to help you, by offering suggestions? A lot of people get good advice from posters here...and check your own ego before criticising others. You were offered advice and if you don't like it.. don't take it.


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> You DO actually realise that people are trying to help you, by offering suggestions? A lot of people get good advice from posters here...and check your own ego before criticising others. You were offered advice and if you don't like it.. don't take it.



Just close the thread admin cos the advice given isnt advice in my opinion. I mean seriously, read my original question and then follow the thread ffs.
I was hoping perhaps there might be some retailers here in Spain which actually receive these weekend papers or some company that specialize in delivering them.
I dont care that someone reads it on an Ipad to be honest. How is that in anyway similar to a stack of magazines, supplements etc??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Just close the thread admin cos the advice given isnt advice in my opinion. I mean seriously, read my original question and then follow the thread ffs.
> I was hoping perhaps there might be some retailers here in Spain which actually receive these weekend papers or some company that specialize in delivering them.
> I dont care that someone reads it on an Ipad to be honest. How is that in anyway similar to a stack of magazines, supplements etc??


no need to swear & get nasty

there might be - but clearly none of us know who they are if they even exist

I'm sure if they did the papers with all the supplements would be readily available

some of us, me included, have suggested ways of dealing with this that don't involve the internet - but you seem determined to ignore our suggestions & just kick off about what you don't want to read


why don't you just ask your papershop or a relation in the UK to courier a paper to you - you could set it all up before you come to Spain & then you wouldn't have miss a single thing


I'm not going to close the thread - simply because all the info on it is useful - perhaps not to you, but to someone

if you don't want to continue to follow it, you don't have to


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Earnie said:


> I know we get most English papers out here in newsagents etc but I would really like to get the Saturday/Sunday edition of some newspapers like the Guardian, Times and the Telegraph.
> I mean the full edition not the watered down version we get here. Perhaps posted over, doesnt matter if its late (Not a family member doing it every week before you ask!)
> Any idea if this is possible?
> 
> ...


No. 

Wouldn't be much of a forum if we all posted the definitive answer from the outset , would it ?


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No.
> 
> Wouldn't be much of a forum if we all posted the definitive answer from the outset , would it ?


 It seems I get more positive response's from people arguing with me then answering the original question though. :boxing:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> It seems I get more positive response's from people arguing with me then answering the original question though. :boxing:


but then you're not responding to those who _have_ answered your question............


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> but then you're not responding to those who _have_ answered your question............


No ones answered my question. 90% telling me to read online and a few saying get it couried over. Of course perhaps that is the only answer, I was hoping as ive said before for a company in Spain, a retailer or similar who supply these English papers.

All the so called other 'answers' are just people bragging about ipads etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> No ones answered my question. 90% telling me to read online and a few saying get it couried over. Of course perhaps that is the only answer, I was hoping as ive said before for a company in Spain, a retailer or similar who supply these English papers.
> 
> All the so called other 'answers' are just people bragging about ipads etc.


I think getting it couriered over probably is the only answer - as I said, if there was someone supplying the papers with all the mags, then surely they'd be freely available

I'm pretty sure that the reason most of us do, in fact, read them online, is that they cost an absolute fortune to buy here - even though they are printed here - and, as you say, you don't even get the mags!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You could always read the Spanish papers, they come fresh every day and you can get them anywhere!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You could always read the Spanish papers, they come fresh every day and you can get them anywhere!


AND they come with the magazines:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Earnie said:


> No ones answered my question. 90% telling me to read online and a few saying get it couried over. Of course perhaps that is the only answer, I was hoping as ive said before for a company in Spain, a retailer or similar who supply these English papers.
> 
> All the so called other 'answers' are just people bragging about ipads etc.


Hi Earnie,
I can't ignore this thread. I find your attitude difficult to comprehend.
You have used the forum on many occasions to ask about dating, cinemas, car hire, motor boat hire etc. One presumes that sometimes you've got useful advice although you have rarely/ never thanked anyone. 
If you're not happy with the forum - don't use it, but don't insult the people who contribute.


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Earnie,
> I can't ignore this thread. I find your attitude difficult to comprehend.
> You have used the forum on many occasions to ask about dating, cinemas, car hire, motor boat hire etc. One presumes that sometimes you've got useful advice although you have rarely/ never thanked anyone.
> If you're not happy with the forum - don't use it, but don't insult the people who contribute.


 Ive had posts moved and deleted before as well when asking simple questions. I havent received useful advice to be honest in the past, this was 'the last chance saloon' but its failed again miserably. 
Its ok guys dont take it so personally. :tongue1:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Ive had posts moved and deleted before as well when asking simple questions. I havent received useful advice to be honest in the past, this was 'the last chance saloon' but its failed again miserably.
> Its ok guys dont take it so personally. :tongue1:


Well, Goodbye then Earnie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Ive had posts moved and deleted before as well when asking simple questions. I havent received useful advice to be honest in the past, this was 'the last chance saloon' but its failed again miserably.
> Its ok guys dont take it so personally. :tongue1:


if posts have been removed or deleted there is always a reason - if you didn't understand why, then you should have asked whoever moved or deleted them at the time - or contacted admin.


and just because you don't get the answer you are looking for, it doesn't mean the info isn't useful

if not to you - then it could well be useful to someone else


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I know how to get the full Sunday papers but I'm not going to tell him.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I know how to get the full Sunday papers but I'm not going to tell him.


oh for god sakes tellray:

as long as it doesn't involve the internet or a courier service, cos we've tried that


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> oh for god sakes tellray:
> 
> as long as it doesn't involve the internet or a courier service, cos we've tried that


Ha ha, I love a bit of Sunday morning fishing. Plenty of tiddlers in my keep net. Keep biting im lovin it! :clap2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Ha ha, I love a bit of Sunday morning fishing. Plenty of tiddlers in my keep net. Keep biting im lovin it! :clap2:


Are you taking the piss Earnie ?
BTW I answered your question on page 2 (well I tried)


----------

